# Shot gun shells



## tiny (Apr 3, 2013)

What type of loads do you use for trap shooting going to try it tomorrow night and would like to know also what choke are you guys using


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Your going to need some really powerful stuff to shoot them traps, there made of steel. LOL

Couldn't resist.

Last time I went trap shooting, I tried 6 shot and didn't hit too many. Tried 8 shot and had the same results. Blamed it on my old 1200 Winchester shotgun (1972 model) with a full choke. Then I tried my black powder shot gun with full choke and 5 shot over 50gn of 2Fpowder, hit 19 out of 20. Go figure.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

7.5 or 8 shot with a skeet choke is my choice


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

If you bird hunt shoot with what u hunt with. Knock 1 birds out with one stone. Have fun shooun clays and pratice for huntin


----------



## tiny (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that I have tried the sport and loved it I want to get a better gun to shoot with what would you guys recommend?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Are you wanting to use the new shotgun just for trap shooting or for hunting as well? I personally use my Benelli Nova pump for everything. I've used mine for skeet, geese, turkey, pheasant, quail, rabbits, and coyotes. .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love to bird hunt dove,and quail when there was some. My trap or skeet shooting was just for practice. I didnt never go into it full time. I never found a good recipe!!!!/ I reload and shoot 7/1/2 for birds and #6's for squirrel and rabbit when I shoot them with a shotgun.I like using 20/28 power and I shoot a 20 or 28 gauge.

PS welcome to the site!!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

You can spend as much as u want on a trap gun. I had a boss that paid more for a shotgun that i did most vehicles! I've shot plenty of trap birds and deer with my 11-87. Played many a games of annie oakley with guys with expensive guns and money on the table that went in my wallet at the end of the day lol. Get somethin u like thats practical and don't break the bank.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i too love to bird hunt

mostly turkeys,but hunt pheasant and grouse also

for turkeys i use a mossberg 835 ultimag,also have used it quite effectivley for trap shooting even with my tri viz turkey sights on it

for grouse and pheasant i use a mossberg 500 20 ga,but it also works quit well for trap

i used to have an 870 that could knock trap down as well and as fast as guys with their auto guns

how ever when it comes to picking the right gun for you,its like picking the right woman(or man if your a woman)

its all a matter of personal taste and preferance.

what one person likes and prefers the next may not be ablt to tolerate

so pick one that meets all your needs and you will love her forever and never want to get rid of her


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Like SGB said "pick what suits you. " If you're shooting with a few friends, any gun will do. If you're on a regular Trap Range the yardage you shoot will dictate the choke. I shot registered trap for several years and went through several guns to include Rem. 870, Browning Citori O/U, Rem 1100, and Browning single bbls, BT99 and BT100 SS. I ended up with a Ljutic single bbl. But all will break birds! 16-20 yards Modified or Improved modified chokes will do excellent. 20-24 usually takes an improved mod, or a lite full and 25 -27 is a full choke only game. Loads are usually 7 1/2 or 8 shot in 1 oz or 1 1/8 oz.- 2 3/4 dram or 3 dram powder. Some guys want Handicap loads in the 3 1/4 powder catagory. But like duck hunting slower loads will kill them, just have to have the right lead on the bird! Federals from Wally world in the 3 dram 12 ga. plastic cases have broken a bunch of clays & won a lot of money pots!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

7.5 to 8 shot is best and modified and or improved chokes are what u should be using. You never need less than a 7.5 shot, and never should use a full choke on skeet or sporting clays if u want to break a lot of clays.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some good advice here. I'm no expert, but I've shot trap, skeet, and sporting clays (now my favorite shotgun game) and have had the opportunity to shoot some fine guns from myriad manufacturers.

At the trap range during a media event were all the manufacturers' best offerings for testing. One by one I shot them all and they all made me look bad, except one. At the last station was a Browning Silver in 12 gauge. Never missed, including doubles.

Don't know why it worked so well. Don't care. One just like it is in my gun safe now and has been my go-to scatter gun since.

Try as many as you can before deciding but make sure to get one that fits. If you don't know what that means, find out.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ian a Browning fan as well Glen, I bought a Citori in 20 ga. Thirty years ago and have never looked at another shotgun like I wanted it. Their guns just have a feel and pointabity. You can 't go wrong with a Browning


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Browning Citori Hunter--12ga--------Winchester Select Energy [trap] 12 ga---can't go wrong with either---I use my browning also for Waterfowl hunting [3 1\2 " ]-----I use 7 1/2 shot and lite mod choke for trap--------sb


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool,SB. That's the good stuff!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful guns. I love Beretta myself, but Browning would be my second choice.


----------

